
Show HN: Grab the palette used by another website - fluffybunnyfeet
http://palettecrawler.com
======
maxraz
It gave me "tons" of colors, not principal ones.

~~~
fluffybunnyfeet
It gives any and all colors that are found on the site, with some related info
if you click on the color. What type of breakdown do you think would be
useful?

------
bastijn
It broke on my first try.

Https://www.airbnb.com

~~~
fluffybunnyfeet
Thanks, I'll look into it. The headless browser underneath is not as tolerant
of errors in the target site as a real browser.

